# مبيد حشرى سائل للحشرات الزاحفة رائع وفعال جدا



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع الامة الاسلامية بالنصر والخير والبركات واقدم لحضراتكم مبيد حشرى زاحف (الصراصير والنمل) وهو سائل وهو باذن الله تعالى فعال جدا وهو مجرب وتعمل بتصنيعه شركات ذات اسماء كبيرة 00000000000000 ولعمل1طن يستخدم الاتى اولا 998 ك كيروسين منزوع اللون والرائحة (وايت سبريت) ( تربنتين معدنى) وهذه هى المادة الحاملة او المادة المالئة 000000000000000000000ثانيا اضافة 2ك من أى منتج يحتوى على مادة الكلورو بلوفوس وهى المادة الفعالة وهى موجودة بمنتجات كثيرة مثل (كلوروزان) وجميعها يباع بشارع تحت الربع بجوار مديرية أمن القاهرة بميدان باب الخلق لدى محلات تجارة المبيدات الزراعية بعد الاضافة يتم التقليب جيدا حتى تمام الامتزاج مع مراعاةالحذر وأخذ الحيطة لان هذه المواد سامة فيرجى لبس الجوانتى وارتداء الكمامة ثم تتم التعبئة ثم وضع الاستيكر ثم التغليف ثم وضعه فى الكراتين المعدة هذا وبالله التوفيق وان شاء الرحمن سيكون هناك المزيد فى الايام القادمة عن المبيدات الحشرية وللامانة هذا المنتج ليس من ابتكارى ولكنه منقول عن الاستاذ محمد رشدى وهو مهندس زراعى تخصص مكافحة حشرات وعملنا سويا بهذا المنتج وهذا لامانة النقل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى خالد

جارى التجربة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الا ستاذ الفاضل خالد يونس :
حزاك الله خيرا على هذة المشاركه الرائعه وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ... وكل عان وانت بخير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ممدوح الجيار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى خالد
> 
> جارى التجربة ان شاء الله تعالى


وجزاك الله مثله استاذنا وموفق باذن الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> الا ستاذ الفاضل خالد يونس :
> حزاك الله خيرا على هذة المشاركه الرائعه وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ... وكل عان وانت بخير وفى انتظار المزيد


وجزاك الله مثله اخانا الفاضل وان شاء الرحمن سيكون هناك المزيد قريبا


----------



## The Exorcist (4 سبتمبر 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع الامة الاسلامية بالنصر والخير والبركات واقدم لحضراتكم مبيد حشرى زاحف (الصراصير والنمل) وهو سائل وهو باذن الله تعالى فعال جدا وهو مجرب وتعمل بتصنيعه شركات ذات اسماء كبيرة 00000000000000 ولعمل1طن يستخدم الاتى اولا 998 ك كيروسين منزوع اللون والرائحة (وايت سبريت) ( تربنتين معدنى) وهذه هى المادة الحاملة او المادة المالئة 000000000000000000000ثانيا اضافة 2ك من أى منتج يحتوى على مادة الكلورو بلوفوس وهى المادة الفعالة وهى موجودة بمنتجات كثيرة مثل (كلوروزان) وجميعها يباع بشارع تحت الربع بجوار مديرية أمن القاهرة بميدان باب الخلق لدى محلات تجارة المبيدات الزراعية بعد الاضافة يتم التقليب جيدا حتى تمام الامتزاج مع مراعاةالحذر وأخذ الحيطة لان هذه المواد سامة فيرجى لبس الجوانتى وارتداء الكمامة ثم تتم التعبئة ثم وضع الاستيكر ثم التغليف ثم وضعه فى الكراتين المعدة هذا وبالله التوفيق وان شاء الرحمن سيكون هناك المزيد فى الايام القادمة عن المبيدات الحشرية وللامانة هذا المنتج ليس من ابتكارى ولكنه منقول عن الاستاذ محمد رشدى وهو مهندس زراعى تخصص مكافحة حشرات وعملنا سويا بهذا المنتج وهذا لامانة النقل وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
جزاك الله خير 
لكن بالنسبه للماده المالئه هل هي الكيروسين منزوهع الرائحه واللون او ( الوايت سبيريت white spirit) لان المادتين مختلفتين تماما؟؟
وممكن لو توضح لي اخوي ماهو ال تربنتين المعدني اكون شاكر لك
وشكرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

the exorcist قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> لكن بالنسبه للماده المالئه هل هي الكيروسين منزوهع الرائحه واللون او ( الوايت سبيريت white spirit) لان المادتين مختلفتين تماما؟؟
> وممكن لو توضح لي اخوي ماهو ال تربنتين المعدني اكون شاكر لك
> وشكرا


وجزاك الله مثله اخى الكريم هذه كلها مسميات لمادة واحدة الا وهى الكيروسين المنزوع اللون والرائحة والله الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

sign25 قال:


> ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز منتظرين المزيد من المنتجات الرائعه وجزاك الله كل الخير


وجزاك الله مثله وباذن الله قريبا سيكون المزيد


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م / محمد عوض (8 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذ خالد اشكرك شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

م / محمد عوض قال:


> استاذ خالد اشكرك شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


نحن واياك ان شاء الله


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مع الشكر وهل الكيروسين المنزوع الرائحة متاح بسهولة ام ممكن تعلمنا حضرتك طريقة تجهيزه لو سهلة ونزع اللون والرائحة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مجدى محمد احمد قال:


> مع الشكر وهل الكيروسين المنزوع الرائحة متاح بسهولة ام ممكن تعلمنا حضرتك طريقة تجهيزه لو سهلة ونزع اللون والرائحة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مع الشكر الجزيل


اشكرك اخ مجدى وموضوع نزع اللون والرائحة من الكيروسين ذكره باستفاضة الاخ الكريم المهندس المهدى بكر وستجده فى قسم الصناعات البتروكيماوية واذا كنت من مصر فهو متوافر بشارع الجيش بالعتبة لدى محلات بيع المواد الكيماوية والله الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ خالد من الاخوة الطيبة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

العجمىى قال:


> الاخ خالد من الاخوة الطيبة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


وجزاك الله مثله أخى الفاضل وعودا حميدا ان شاء الله لقد وحشتنا كثيرا


----------



## العجمىى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> وجزاك الله مثله أخى الفاضل وعودا حميدا ان شاء الله لقد وحشتنا كثيرا[/quot
> بحبك فى الله اخى خالد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

احبك الله الذى احببتنى فيه


----------



## melkomy96 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمته لكننى فى حاجه ماسه و ضرورية لتركيبة لقتل الحشرات الطائرة مثل الناموس و الذباب راجيا ان توضح لى المقادير وكيفية الخلط و اماكن بيع المواد الداخلة فى التركيبة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العجمىى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

melkomy96 قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمته لكننى فى حاجه ماسه و ضرورية لتركيبة لقتل الحشرات الطائرة مثل الناموس و الذباب راجيا ان توضح لى المقادير وكيفية الخلط و اماكن بيع المواد الداخلة فى التركيبة ولكم جزيل الشكر



اخى خالد وعدنا بتركيبة لماكس كلير ربنا يكرمه


----------



## ياسر حماد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى على مصدقيتك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

melkomy96 قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمته لكننى فى حاجه ماسه و ضرورية لتركيبة لقتل الحشرات الطائرة مثل الناموس و الذباب راجيا ان توضح لى المقادير وكيفية الخلط و اماكن بيع المواد الداخلة فى التركيبة ولكم جزيل الشكر


 العفو اخى وان شاء الرحمن سأقوم بتنزيل تركيبة للذباب تحتوى على مادة جاذبة مثل تركيبة الماكس كيلر كما سأقوم بتنزيل تركيبة أخرى للناموس باذن الله قريبا جدا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

العجمىى قال:


> اخى خالد وعدنا بتركيبة لماكس كلير ربنا يكرمه


جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الرحمن عند وعدى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر حماد قال:


> شكرا لك اخى على مصدقيتك وجزاك الله كل خير


 اشكرك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العجمىى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

نحن واياك ان شاء الله


----------



## melkomy96 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذى الفاضل لقد انتظرت تركيبة الناموس والبق التى وعدتنى بها فارجو منك رجاء شديدا ان تضع هذه التركيبات فى اقرب وقت ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

melkomy96 قال:


> استاذى الفاضل لقد انتظرت تركيبة الناموس والبق التى وعدتنى بها فارجو منك رجاء شديدا ان تضع هذه التركيبات فى اقرب وقت ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر


 باذن الله يوم السبت القادم ساضع تركيبة الناموس وبعدها ساضع تركيبة البق


----------



## Mnafifi (15 أكتوبر 2011)

يا استاز خالد انا محتاج اوسل لحضرتك دارورى ازاى ؟!


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

mnafifi قال:


> يا استاز خالد انا محتاج اوسل لحضرتك دارورى ازاى ؟!


 الاخ الكريم قد ارسلت لك رقم تليفونى عبر الخاص وتحت امرك فى اى استفسار


----------



## agf_13 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى خالد لقد سألت صديق لى مهندس زراعى له خبرة بالمبيدات الحشرية عن مادة (الانت) فاخبرنى انها مادة شديدة السمية و خطيرة جدا و لا يجوز استخدامها فى مبيدات الصحة العامة لخطورتها على الانسان و انه يمكن استبدالها باى مبيد يحتوى على مادة ( دلتا مثرين ) لقدرتة على ابادة الحشرات الطائرة فانا فى حيرة لذلك ارجو منك المشورة و التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر . اسف على الاطالة


----------



## melkomy96 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

​ *اخى العزيز واستاذى الفاضل /الاستاذ خالد ارجو التواصل معك تليفونيا فارسل لى رقم تليفونك على الخاص هذا هو الرجاء الاول اما الرجاء الثانى ان تضع تركيبة البق مع تفسيرها فى ملتقى المهندسين حتى تعم الفائدة ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

melkomy96 قال:


> *اخى العزيز واستاذى الفاضل /الاستاذ خالد ارجو التواصل معك تليفونيا فارسل لى رقم تليفونك على الخاص هذا هو الرجاء الاول اما الرجاء الثانى ان تضع تركيبة البق مع تفسيرها فى ملتقى المهندسين حتى تعم الفائدة ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر*​


 جزاك الله خيرا وقريبا ان شاء الرحمن سيكون الموضوع منشور وقد ارسلت لك على الخاص رقم تليفونى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بورك فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> بورك فيك


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى وأستاذى / خالد يونس

كل مفردات الثناء والشكر أراها قليلة أمام شخصك الكريم.
أرجو ألا أكون متجاوزاً إذا طلبت من سيادتك نفس الطلب السابق ... أن تعلمنى برقم هاتفك على الخاص.

جزاك الله من الخير ماهو أهل له سبحانه وتعالى.​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> أخى وأستاذى / خالد يونس​
> 
> كل مفردات الثناء والشكر أراها قليلة أمام شخصك الكريم.
> أرجو ألا أكون متجاوزاً إذا طلبت من سيادتك نفس الطلب السابق ... أن تعلمنى برقم هاتفك على الخاص.​
> جزاك الله من الخير ماهو أهل له سبحانه وتعالى.​


جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى لا استحق كل هذا الثناء وقد ارسلت لك برقم تليفونى وتحت امرك


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكر لك إستجابتك ، وسأتواصل معك تليفونياً عما قريب لأن الوقت متأخر جدأ.
كل عام وانت وإخوتنا بالمنتدى بخير ...​*


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (4 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاك الله مثله استاذنا وموفق باذن الله


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعيد طلب الاخ الذى يسأل عن الويت سبريت ومكان تواجده وهل يمكننا من عمل نزع اللون والرائحة من الكيروسين*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> *اشكر لك إستجابتك ، وسأتواصل معك تليفونياً عما قريب لأن الوقت متأخر جدأ.​*
> 
> *كل عام وانت وإخوتنا بالمنتدى بخير ...*​


 فى انتظارك اخى باذن المولى عز وجل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> وجزاك الله مثله استاذنا وموفق باذن الله


 وجزاك الله مثله ونحن واياك باذن الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> *جزاك الله خير جزاء*


 وجزاك الله مثله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

خالد حماده بكر قال:


> *اعيد طلب الاخ الذى يسأل عن الويت سبريت ومكان تواجده وهل يمكننا من عمل نزع اللون والرائحة من الكيروسين*


الوايت سبريت يباع بمحلات الكيماويات بشارع الجيش وعند نيرول وبشركة الزهور بفايدة كامل بمنطقة دار السلام وموضوع نزع الكيروسين موجود فى قسم البتروكيماويات فابحث عنه


----------



## amorai (23 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر اخى العزيز


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو المذيد


----------



## fsherman (14 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وجزاك الله كل خير 
وفى الحقيقة لقد جربت (دلتا مثرين ) كمادة فعالة مع مادة حاملة وهو (كيروسين عديم الرائحة ) وكانت النتيجة طيبة ولكن هذا يتوقف على مادة دلتا مثرين لأن المادة الأصللية المستوردة الكيلو تقريبا بـ 140$ ,وما عداها فهى مغشوشة وهذا يرفع التكلفة وبالتالى السعر كثيرا فطريقة حضرتك أفضل إن شاءالله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (10 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائع ارجو ان تزيدنا بطريقه عمل عجينه للصراصير تكون فعاله وامنه باذن الله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (24 أبريل 2014)

الاخت الفاضله / ملكه . عجينة الصراصير لها عدة تركيبات و ساشرح الاساس لها اولا حمض البوريك و هو الماده الفعاله فهو يعمل سيوله في الدم للصرصار عند تناوله و لذلك يموت الصرصار بعيدا و تضاف بنسبة 40 بالمائه و تخلط مع مواد يحب الصرصور تناولها لبن بودره سكر دقيق و يعجن الجميع باضافة الماء المناسب حتي تكون عجينه متماسكه سهل لصقها علي اماكن مرور الصراصير اما ان كانت التركيبه لاغراض تجاريه فيجب اضافة مانع عفن و نسبه قليله من الفورمالين للحفظ و التغليف في كيس بلاستيك لمنع جفاف العجينه و قد ذكرت نسبة الماده الفعاله اما باقي المكونات ففيها حرية حركه حسب الجوده المطلوبه او التكلفه........ وفقكي الله


----------

